# Front Storm Door Won't Latch



## sciron (Jan 8, 2011)

Spent about an hour adjusting my front storm door this afternoon, and I simply don't get it ?


It closes perfectly and latches when the inner house door is opened, or if I raise the sliding window on the storm door an inch or so with the house door shut. The problem is when the inner house door is closed and the storm window is lowered, the storm door will not shut all the way and latch. 

I've adjusted the door bracket on the storm door by sliding inwards and outwards to several positions and tried using either the front or rear hole at the end of the pneumatic cylinder as well as adjusting the closing speed. The storm door simply won't close if I leave my house and shut the inner house door behind me and want to leave. It seems that as the storm door closes, it causes a blast of wind that gets caught between the storm door and front house door that stops it from closing all the way and latching. 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

You are correct. The seal around the storm door is so tight, it's creating an airlock.

One idea would be to raise the bottom weatherstrip so it's got a space to let air escape and reduces the friction as it closes.


----------



## sciron (Jan 8, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> You are correct. The seal around the storm door is so tight, it's creating an airlock.
> 
> One idea would be to raise the bottom weatherstrip so it's got a space to let air escape and reduces the friction as it closes.


I did look at that and wanted to raise it up, however the guy from Lowes that installed my storm door installed the lower weatherstrip so that it is in the lowest position and the screws are at the bottom of the slots in the weatherstrip. I'm not able to loosen the screws and slide it upwards in the slots. I'll have to remove it and remount the screws so that I'm able to raise it up. 

Thanks


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thank you Mr Lowes

Just take the lower weatherstrip right off and test it to see if that solves the problem before you go drilling and making new holes.


----------



## sciron (Jan 8, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> Thank you Mr Lowes
> 
> Just take the lower weatherstrip right off and test it to see if that solves the problem before you go drilling and making new holes.


 
Ok.. that makes sense.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Taking the weatherstrip off to test the doors closing is a good idea, you could also remove the screws then raise the weatherstrip to your desired height to check this. Now: IF you do not own a drill motor and bits to reposition the screws, you can buy a small "rat tail/round tapered" file for less bucks than the drill motor. Then if/when you do find the desired height--just file out the screw slots the amount you need. Keep the file for future use. You gain both ways.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

just raise the storm alittle


----------

